# Schaum, Schaum, Schaum.....



## steffen55 (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

was kann die Ursache sein 

Wetter und Wasserdaten:  Temp. Wasser : 16 Grad
                                     ca, 3 Tage Regen.


----------



## axel (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Saum, Schaum, Schaum.....*

Hallo Steffen 

Es gibt verschiedene Ursachen.
Waschmittel im Teich oder  zuviel Eiweiß im Teich.
Durch das bewegen des Wassers durch Wasserfall Bachlauf usw wird das dann aufgeschäumt .
Ursachen von zuviel Eiweiß sind zuviel Kot von den Fischen , zuviel Laub im Teich oder auch Kalksteine im Teich .
Bei mir hat es etwas geschäumt als die Kröten abgelaicht haben .
Bei Dir vermute ich das mit dem Fischkot weil Du aus meiner Sicht doch ein Überbesatz hast . Aber da gegen bestimmt die Meinungen auseinander .
Ich würd sagen ein Teilwasserwechsel durchführen und Fische reduzieren .
Du kannst Dir natürlich auch einen Eiweisabschäumer kaufen oder bauen .

Ich wünsche dir ein sonniges Pfingstfest 

Lg
axel


----------



## steffen55 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Saum, Schaum, Schaum.....*

Hallo Axel,

vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Ich füttere schon seit 2 Wochen die Fische nicht mehr (wegen der Algen). Laub habe ich auch nicht im Teich. Kalk nur in Form von Grit. Die Filteranlge (Biotec 10.1) läuft 24 h. Die UVC 24 tagsüber.
KH ist 3  und GH 4. PH 6,4 - 6,7. An einen Überbesatz glaube ich nicht, da ich in meinem alten Teich (3-4 cbm) mehr Fische hatte und außer Algen keine Probleme hatte. In den letzten Tagen ist recht viel Regenwasser über den Filtergraben, mit Gritbehälter, zugelaufen ist. 
Welchen Einfluß hat die UVC auf die Schaumbildung ???
Duch einen Stromausfall hat sich meine Schaltur für die UVC auf die Nachtstunden verstellt. :hai habe ich wieder korrigiert.


----------



## KOI-Petsch (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Saum, Schaum, Schaum.....*

Hallo,

also ich würde mal einen Eiweisabschäumer bauen, kostet nicht viel und ich denke danach wird es sich bessern

Anleitungen gibts ja zu genüge

Hatte letztes Jahr das selbe Problem, dieses Jahr habe ich mir einen abschäumer gebaut und siehe da kein schaum mehr


----------



## sister_in_act (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schaum, Schaum, Schaum.....*

Hallo

bei mir flitzen derzeit am morgen die goldis ins biotop und laichen. seither habe ich auch schaum  dort.

das war dann auch eine gute gelegenheit den bach abzusperren und sie rauszukeschern 
nun brauche ich noch abnehmer

gruß ulla


----------



## steffen55 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schaum, Schaum, Schaum.....*

Hallo Ulla, Hallo Koi-Petsch,

vielen Dank für eure Antwort. Meine Goldies scheinen auch zu laichen, kann nur keinen Laich entdecken :crazy
Ich werde erst mal einen Skimmer einbauen (Pollen usw....) und danach das Projekt Eiweißabschäumer in Angriff nehmen


----------



## KOI-Petsch (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schaum, Schaum, Schaum.....*

ja brauchst eigentlich ja nur ein paar ht rohre, eine luft pumpe und ausströmer  evtl. noch einen sieb oder gitter, schnell gemacht...


----------



## steffen55 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schaum, Schaum, Schaum.....*

Hallo Koi-Petsch,

habe im Selbstbauforum schon einige gute Ideen gefunden


----------



## gAudi (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schaum, Schaum, Schaum.....*

Hallo,
@ axel: wie kommst Du darauf, dass auch Kalksteine den Schaum auslösen können? Und wie lange dauert das? Wäscht sich die auslösende Substanz aus den Steinen, bzw. der Steinoberfläche mit der Zeit raus?
Oder wenn es jemand anderes beantworten kann, dann immer her damit! 

Danke für Deine Hilfe!  


        Gruß
                  Günni!


----------



## axel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schaum, Schaum, Schaum.....*

Hallo Günni

Hab das auch nur wo anders mal  gelesen .
Ne Erklärung wäre , das sich durch Säure in Wasser sich Kohlensäure aus dem Kalkstein herauslößt , die dann den Schaum bildet . 
Ich war in Chemie aber nicht wirklich gut .
Darum warten wir lieber auf andere Meinungen 

lg
axel


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schaum, Schaum, Schaum.....*

Hallo Günni,

bei mir sind 36 Tonnen weißer Loferstein aus den nördlichen
Kalkalpen in Teich und Garten verbaut. Schaum hab ich
noch nie gesehn, da hat Axel was verwechselt 

Gruß
Andy


----------

